

What's Facebook Releasing Next Week? Not Project Spartan. - Toddward
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/30/facebook-ipad-spartan/

======
mitchellboy
Let`s step up the war of releases between Facebook, Google et al. the only
winner is the consumer!

